# Ford 8n mystery hole



## Seth91 (Mar 20, 2018)

hi all, I just joined and this is my first post so bear with me if I do something wrong here. 

So I just bought our first REAL tractor (Ford 8n) just the other night and I have to say i love this thing couldn’t ask for any more. But after going over everything tonight I notice there is an open hole right under the air cleaner assembly on the tranny housing. I know it’s not a fill port, please correct me if I’m wrong, but that should be right next to the shift lever. It’s not threaded just a hole, but I need to know what is suppose to be there so I don’t have an open hole in my housing haha and I can hear the grass getting green and growing as I type this. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe it looks like the shifter hole for the auxiliary Hupp or Sherman transmission that would have been mounted ahead of the Ford transmission. Likely removed somewhere along the line.

There would have been a shaft and lever associated with the transmission as shown here:


----------



## Seth91 (Mar 20, 2018)

It’s actually up a lot further I think. I took a bad picture angle but it’s close to the housing flange


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That might be a home made hole. I've never seen that before. I'd think about putting a rubber bung / cover on it.


----------



## Seth91 (Mar 20, 2018)

I can’t seem to find a use for it. Maybe the previous owner couldn’t get the fill plug open and just drilled a hole to fill??? I sure hope someone wouldn’t do that but you never know


----------

